# Goat Milk Intolerance?



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I posted this on HT also, so for those of you who hang out there also this will be a double question. My husband is having a bad reaction to the chevre and ice cream I'm making with our goats milk. He does not have a problem with cow milk or cheese, in fact he LOVES cheese. That is why I was so excited to start making our own. It is intestinal problems with cramping. No one else is having any problem with it. What is going on? 

Tiffany

BTW - I love the Chevre with the herbs de provence. It tastes just like my favorite cheese when we visited France! I also have the Chevre with cranberries and cinnamon sugar for breakfast on toast every morning. Thank you everyone for the GREAT recipes!!!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmmm. I'm stumped. Could he be allergic to a plant the goats ate? Like peanuts? I've heard with human babies the allergens can pass through breast milk if say the mom ate a peanut butter sandwich, then the baby will get a rash or reaction. And have you tried separating each goat's milk and seeing which goat he's allergic to or if it's all your goats?
Megan


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

check on just drinking the milk first


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

The goat milk may simply be cleansing his system. I have seen this more than once in folks I introduce to raw milk and goat milk in particular. Lots of people have systemic fungal problems/yeast overgrowth- caprylic acid is one of the top ingredients in a good natural cleansing progam... add to that the good bacteria, natural enzyme levels, and fabulous nutrient levels which many Americans are not accustomed to - 
best bet is to take it slow; kick back to small amounts of plain milk and see what happens. To date the only people truly intolerant of goat milk I know of are those with complete lactose intolerance - not likely if cow milk dairy does not bother him.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Judith, that makes a lot of sense to me. My husband read your post and is sure that is what it is.

Thanks,
Tiff


----------

